# JR Alternatives padron 1964 anniversary torpedo Cigar Review - Loose Roll



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a bundle a few months ago from JR and was quite disappointed. First of all, the cigars were loosely rolled, probably 14 out of the 20. T...

Read the full review here: JR Alternatives padron 1964 anniversary torpedo Cigar Review - Loose Roll


----------

